# Speculation about future Horus Heresy books



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

I recently got a copy of "The Horus Heresy - collected visions". An excellent book I can highly recommend. Reading this got me to thinking about what key events set during the Heresy era that have not yet been covered. I would argue that all of these (and probably more besides) will or should be covered. Here is my list but what do others think?

*Pre Isstvan III*
- Siege of Olympia
- More origin books about each Legion (like Descent of Angels) and their involvement in the Great Crusade

*Pre Isstvan V*
- Battle of Calth
- Signus Cluster (rumoured to be the next book by James Swallow - whooop)

*During the Age of Darkness, ie Pre Siege of Terra*
- Haroldar & Thramas
- Chondax
- Phall
- Doom of the Death Guard
- Fall of Mars
- War in the Webway

*Siege of Terra*
- Without a doubt a set of books detailing different accounts/POV, I reckon at least a trilogy

*The Scouring*
- It would be good to see some novels dealing with the aftermath because the Heresy didn't simply end when Horus died!

Anyone got any other ideas for topics/themes or events that could/should be covered in the HH series before it ends?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd really like for there to a be a HH novel dealing with the White Scars and the mindfuck delivered to them- it was bad enough for the other Primarchs finding out Horus had rebelled, but for the Khan and his Legion it must have been shattering.

They emerge from their successful campaigning, jubilant with victory and wander straight into a civil war that has been ripping the Imperium apart for 6 years so far.

Immediately they're ordered by Dorn to head for Terra, whilst getting pleas for aid from Leman Russ who is being attacked by the Alpha Legion- how is Jaghatai supposed to know that Russ isn't in fact the traitor rather than Alpharius?

I just think the confusion and indecision of an entire Legion would be a cool book.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> I just think the confusion and indecision of an entire Legion would be a cool book.


I really don't think there was any indecision on the part of the Khan. While he may have felt guilty about leaving Russ in the lurch, I think he would have seen there was only one thing to do. Get to Terra to help defend his father and protect the birth planet of the human race. If primarchs are anything, they're pragmatic.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I really don't think there was any indecision on the part of the Khan. While he may have felt guilty about leaving Russ in the lurch, I think he would have seen there was only one thing to do. Get to Terra to help defend his father and protect the birth planet of the human race. If primarchs are anything, they're pragmatic.


But how was he to know that Russ was the loyalist and Alpharius the traitor? He had to *hope* that Russ was still loyal to their father, it's that sort of confusion I meant.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> But how was he to know that Russ was the loyalist and Alpharius the traitor? He had to *hope* that Russ was still loyal to their father, it's that sort of confusion I meant.


Again, it didn't matter which of them was loyal. All he could hope for was that the loyalist, whichever one it was, was victorious. The only option was to get to Terra, and the rest would sort itself out.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Again, it didn't matter which of them was loyal. All he could hope for was that the loyalist, whichever one it was, was victorious.


And if the loyal brother died? Then what?

Though the Khan would have made a choice to defend Terra, he also made the choice to send no aid to a plea of help from what may have been a loyal brother. And from that decision, that loyal brother was killed. Guilt like that, to knowingly ignore your brothers request for aid and the lack of it helping to lead in his death, thats a heavy burden.


I see what Baron is talking about and I would love to see it as well. The White Scars had to make several hard choices. They opted for what some might consider the easiest way out, but there is no telling how far it went and what they went through to come to that decision.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

And of course the Khan also didn't know if Dorn was loyal, for all he knew the Imperial Fists' Primarch was luring him into an ambush whilst he was en-route to Terra. The Khan took a huge leap of faith in obeying Dorn and leaving Russ.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

The signus cluster is definitely the subject of jim swallows next HH book and neither the scouring nor rubrik (if I heard currectly) will form part of the series.the HH will end with the death of horus or thereabouts. Sorry but on way back from BLL and txt and coherence don't mix!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well it will be interesting to see what happens to the Blood Angels. 

That White Scars idea would be great, because Khan did have to make a momentous decision, and that decision could have changed the outcome of the Heresy one way or the other, and that sort of decision making is what good books is all about.

Saying that it wouldn't have been a hard decision for Khan is just robbing him of his humanity and all emotion, and we're always moaning that space marine novels brush over the humanity and emotions of their protagonists. Does Khan help is brother, or his father? That's always a hard choice to make whoever you are. 

And we forget that Alpharius is his brother too, so that makes the decision even harder. This story would also help shed some light on the relationships between Khan, Russ, Dorn and Alpharius.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

increaso said:


> neither the scouring nor rubrik (if I heard currectly) will form part of the series.the HH will end with the death of horus or thereabouts


Personally I think that is a mistake.

If you have a successful line of books (more than a million sold) then from a business POV you should milk it a little further. I know I would buy a few books covering the Scouring!


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Duke_Leto said:


> Personally I think that is a mistake.
> 
> If you have a successful line of books (more than a million sold) then from a business POV you should milk it a little further. I know I would buy a few books covering the Scouring!


They said that if an event is worth a series in it's own right then it might get one. 

They said that the scouring goes on for years and years and that it would not do it justice to '***-end' it on to the Horus Heresy series.

So there is hope yet.

edit: I forget to mention that they do not consider (get ready to cry) the destruction of Caliban to be a HH event so that will not be covered in the HH series either. However, ADB intends to tackle DA v NL soon and he intends to clear up the forum waffle re: whether the DA were completely loyal. The impression I got from ADB (but I might be wrong) is that they were clearly always loyal.

edit 2: getting forgetful. Sort of as you pointed out they also didn't want to drag out the HH series beyond Siege of Terra as they would get more grief from 'you're doing this to take my money' posse.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

if it comes to the aftermath of the Heresy i would love to see a Raven Guard one, telling how Corax treid and spectacualy and heartbreakingly failed to rebuild his leigon using his fathers methods. 

from what little i know he was devastated at the losses he suffered at Istvaan and wanted to rebuild his leigon quickly and that this was the reason he just simply headed off saying nevermore but it would make an interesting tale as to his mindset at the time and how he really was when he realised it was a failiure


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

gothik said:


> if it comes to the aftermath of the Heresy i would love to see a Raven Guard one, telling how Corax treid and spectacualy and heartbreakingly failed to rebuild his leigon using his fathers methods.


iirc Deliverance Lost takes place during/post Istvaan V. Some of this is likely to be covered.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

I think they should write a book about Petrubo's fall (so the destruction of Olympia) and definitely a book about the remains of the Iron Hands, Salamanders and Raven Guard after Istavann 5


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

increaso said:


> iirc Deliverance Lost takes place during/post Istvaan V. Some of this is likely to be covered.


cool will be looking foward to that then


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

gothik said:


> if it comes to the aftermath of the Heresy i would love to see a Raven Guard one, telling how Corax treid and spectacualy and heartbreakingly failed to rebuild his leigon using his fathers methods.


Corax actually succeeded in rebuilding his legion, but the side effects of the methods he used were rather devastating.

Using the normal methods for producing marines would not have yielded enough warriors in the time the loyalists had before Horus and his allies reached Terra. So Corax looked for a faster way, and found cloning. That would help him, and then would lead to the damaging of the Raven Guard geneseed.


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

increaso said:


> They said that if an event is worth a series in it's own right then it might get one.
> 
> They said that the scouring goes on for years and years and that it would not do it justice to '***-end' it on to the Horus Heresy series.
> 
> ...


Then why are they even having that subplot in the books if its not going to be addressed?


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

If I recall correctly at BLL both Dan Abnett and ADB dropped hints about working on the Battle of Calth for next year. With Deliverance Lost, Fear to Tread, and the primarch novellas, next year is looking to be a great year for Heresy fans.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

HH series should end with death of Horus. He is the mainpoint of this whole series.

Scouring should get its own like of books maybe similar to Space Marine Battles. Lots of interesting things happened during this time, but they were many years apart.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

*edit*

Post removed. I'm a retard for putting this in wrong thread.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

TBH with the heresy they really could do anything they wanted within the timeline starting with the unification wars and go all the way up to the great scouring. I mean unification has already been in the series with the (excellent) Last Church short story in Tales of Heresy. And you really can't expect the series to end with 'and the emperor pimp slapped horus into oblivion, the end'. 

Also, they can invent a lot of events out of nowhere. I mean What happened in some of the books, Nemesis, for example has never been covered with the fluff. I mean there were 18 legions, there could easily be a book on each legion before, during and after the heresy during the great scouring. And the imperial Army has only really been a major factor in Legion, they deserve more of a role. Remember, a third of the Imperial Army fell with horus. 

AND there is the Age of darkness, the 7 years where nobody knows much about. The thousands of other battles for worlds during the heresy. The time period of 20k-32k could all be covered during the heresy. Hell we might even get an Emperor origins book, and when was he born? Like 3,000 bc or something like that. They could wrap the series up in 5 or 6 books if they just wrapped up the major events, but they could easily do another 15 or 20 or 50.... buy I don't know if they would dilute the series 'special collection' appeal.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well what I think is so special about HH is the big events that turned the whole around, like battle for Prospero, Calth, Issvaan. They arent 40k where a whole subsector in war doesnt affect on the greater scheme. Thats why Nemesis isnt so highly fond of (I think its ok but pretty meeh, not contributing much).

I would want greater insight on the Legions, Primarchs and ect ect. But I want big turning events with that also, not a random story how a Primarch came to battle on a planet and then leave when he's doen.


----------

